# Sierra Crew 154 review



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm 5 10", 145 lbs
My setup:
Sierra Crew 154 2009
Union Data 
DC torch boots size 9

Been ridding it for 5 days, I used it freeriding on groomers, hardpack and alot of powder . Floats really well on powder, has a pretty fast base, has pretty good pop It's a bit flexier than I liked and theres quite a bit of chatter when going really fast. Those are the only downsides, no regrets buying it. A very solid all mountain board for 120.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Who makes this board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Who makes this board?


I heard its made by HEAD. I was considering getting this board for rock jibbing and thrash but was thinking it would be stiffer than what i was looking for.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Who makes this board?


It's made in the Head factory, but it's a Sierra Snowboard design (they have the forum vote on the design). Last year's Crew was based off the Capita Stairmaster. Next year's is supposed to be a collaberation between Sierra and Signal. Hopefully it's going to be a rocker...Cause I'd pick up a rocker park deck/rock board to trash for $100 (they usually go on sale sometime around the end of Dec/early Jan).

They never have fancy graphics, but are a very solid board from all the reviews I've read.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> It's made in the Head factory, but it's a Sierra Snowboard design (they have the forum vote on the design). Last year's Crew was based off the Capita Stairmaster. Next year's is supposed to be a collaberation between Sierra and Signal. Hopefully it's going to be a rocker...Cause I'd pick up a rocker park deck/rock board to trash for $100 (they usually go on sale sometime around the end of Dec/early Jan).
> 
> They never have fancy graphics, but are a very solid board from all the reviews I've read.


For the price they usually charge they are definitely one if not the best boards. It wont excel at anything but for a low cost board its a steal..


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

i drop up to the local hill by myself, was really crudy conditions and hard packed snow and ice. shredded the hell out of the crew for 6 hours, only caught an edge twice on some bad ice. I didn't do any crazy jumps or anything but it held out really well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: At this rate id kill this board and buy the new model next year.

Sidenote: I love, love, love riding by myself sometimes. Not waiting on anyone, not trying to find your buddies on various hills or whatever.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I won this board from Sierra's daily giveaway. Should arrive on Tuesday. I'm looking forward to trying it out in Mammoth in a couple of weeks, especially with the comments I've read in different places. 

For 2010, Sierra will have 3 boards...the Sierra Crew and Sierra Team will be made by Flow, the park board Sierra Omni will be made by Signal.


----------

